# Baby Barn Owl... HELP



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

Ive obtained a baby barn owl last night early hours in the morning, which has 1 hell of a long story to go with it.

ive had fully grown birds but nothing this age.

its less than 3 days old. i would say 1-2 days old. ive weighed it and its 19g, its eatting like a champ on minced pinkys + chick yolk + small amout of vits. its hungry and eatting every 2-3 hours. since its kept me up all night, all day, and im guessing all night for a while ive grown attached to it. 

just a few questions, as i cant really find the answers easy:

1. how much should he eat per feed? i been told around 8% of hes body weight per 6 hours? im just feeding him, until he stops opening hes mouth.

2. the temp of the nest, the only temp i seen was 95F, which seems like microwave temps, at the moment hes on many layers of tissue on a heat mat which is just over hand temp.

3. how often should i be feeding him, some people say 2 hours some 3,4 or some 6.

hes currently doing really well, sitting up in hes nest sometimes and holding hes head up and flapping hes wings. hes getting more feathers, yesterday he was pink and bald today he has about 1-2mm of fluff over hes body and some on hes face. 

Thanks


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

try posting on here: Falconry Forum lots of very experienced owl owners, no saying their not on here, but you'l likely get an answer quicker on the IFF.

do you have the paperwork with it or is it a wild one? if its wild, your going to be better ringing these: Welcome to Tiggywinkles Wildlife Hospital


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

Yea i have the paper work and closed ring, (not attached yet as hes too small )

basically the breeder died of a sudden heart attack, and the wife asked me if i could get rid of them asap as she knows nothing about them. ie grown attached now to this pink wrinkly bird.

thanks for your reply ill try posting there.


----------



## Spadger (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi. If you still need any advice just call me and I will be glad to chat to u about it. I have hand reared a lot of owls etc over the years. I will pm u my phone number. 
Greg


----------

